# Vostok Watch Factory - History And Present



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Sadly this is in Russian. Its bang up to date as they have the latest factory models on display. Look out for the lume dots going on by hand. :russian:


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

I enjoyed watching that. I wonder how long it will take for some of those new models to hit the streets.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the video! It's great to see that Vostok seems to have pulled through, compared to the other video with the bloke running a SUV over a Komandirskie, the factory seems bigger. with a lot more people and new machinery. I'm thinking I should buy another Vostok to support these guys... :sweatdrop:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

slowprop said:


> I enjoyed watching that. I wonder how long it will take for some of those new models to hit the streets.


 They already have, check them out at Meranom................ :yes:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> They already have, check them out at Meranom................ :yes:


No they don't... look at 7:22, lot's of models I hadn't seen yet. Some with 24h wheels like on the old Vostok Europe.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > They already have, check them out at Meranom................ :yes:
> ...


Ah must have another look. I was referring to the new Komandirskie 35 and the Kama :yes:


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

I've got my eyes on the 35 with the green dial (not the 24 hour one that would drive me potty). It's been out of stock for a while now. The Kama looks good for Â£20 ish - something a bit different.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Kama is very small at 36mm, it's more of a lady's watch by today's standards..


----------



## Robrado974 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thats great, thanks for posting .


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

Kutusov said:


> The Kama is very small at 36mm, it's more of a lady's watch by today's standards..


Yeah I asked my daughter if she fancied one but she's not interested in anything with hands never mind something you have to wind up ! That's the iPad generation for you !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

slowprop said:


> Yeah I asked my daughter if she fancied one but she's not interested in anything with hands never mind something you have to wind up ! That's the iPad generation for you !


Well, but if she is, she's also into "The Walking Dead" and all those TV shows... tell her that a wind up is what you need when the zombies/alien invasion/god's rapture comes


----------



## slowprop (Jan 11, 2015)

Good point also environmentally friendly.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> The Kama is very small at 36mm, it's more of a lady's watch by today's standards..


 I will have to report you to the *YPJ *unless you give these ladies a like................. :lol:

https://www.facebook.com/kurdish.female.fighters.ypj


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> I will have to report you to the *YPJ *unless you give these ladies a like................. :lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kurdish.female.fighters.ypj


Shame I can give only 1 like!!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

What are the Mysterious SQUARE ebauches at 4:56 ? i've seen these before on another video but never in a movement

could it be that perhaps these are before rounding off or is it a new vostok movement?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Xantiagib said:


> What are the Mysterious SQUARE ebauches at 4:56 ? i've seen these before on another video but never in a movement
> 
> could it be that perhaps these are before rounding off or is it a new vostok movement?


I think so, yes, they must be cut into a round shape latter. As you mentioned, we've seen that on a much older video and there's no Vostok watch with a square movement. Besides, they are all about interchangeability, so a square movement would be limited to a case or two.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

that makes sense ... this must be before they run them over repeatedly with Ural Trucks to round them


----------

